# Morphicon '08- Columbus Ohio



## FofieAmadeus (May 3, 2008)

Anyone else going?
It's going to be my first fur-con, and I'll be fur suiting!

Hope to see some of you there!!


----------



## Pwncakesfury (May 3, 2008)

Is it a comicon replica or an anthrocon? Cause I might be persuaded to go next year (no $$$ this year). And also, is it even yearly? =P


----------



## pandez (May 23, 2008)

Saw you at morphicon!
Love the suit 
Heres some pics from the con...
http://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm254/pandez77/
(FCN and morphicon pics there)


----------

